# Pcola area Beaches closing



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

So much for pomp season. Might not be official yet but just heard from reliable source
We have until midnight last heard


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Can a public beach actually be closed to the public? Can they actually enforce closing of the beach or is it just meant to deter most?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Have you ever gone to the beach east of Portofino during the pride week.

Yes they can close the bitches.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Awhite08 said:


> Can a public beach actually be closed to the public? Can they actually enforce closing of the beach or is it just meant to deter most?


It's been done in walton county. Sheriff explained yesterday in press confernce how they were going to proceed on new county emergency ordinance adopted by the Board of County Commissioners.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

This for Pickens also?


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Are u frickin kidding me. Tell me it ain’t so


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

https://www.wkrg.com/northwest-flor...sacola-beach-to-help-prevent-covid-19-spread/
PENSACOLA, Fla. (WKRG) — The Escambia County Board of County Commissioners have voted to close Pensacola Beach and Perdido Key Beach, effective at midnight Saturday, due to coronavirus concerns.

The commission passed the emergency order closing all beaches on Escambia County unanimously at a special meeting Friday afternoon.

The commissioners heard from several health experts Friday afternoon who said it was the smart move to close the beach to prevent the spread of COVID-19.

All “sandy areas” of the beaches have been closed. The island has not been closed and restaurants are allowed to stay open for take out only.

The closure is in effect for at least the next 13 days.

A violation of the order is a second-degree misdemeanor, according to the county attorney.

Lifeguards and deputies will enforce the order.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm a webcam junkie and Fort Myers is dead today. Two days ago it was packed. Swimmers on the Pcola cam today.. but tomorrow? We were set to come down and get going surf fishin' the first weekend in April. BUMMER.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

If they try to close the Gulf of Mexico by boat, then I will be PO'ed. FatMan gotta eat.!


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

As much as it sucks, I have rationalized that it makes sense to prevent Pensacola and Perdido Beach from becoming the spring break capital-Covid19 fuel of the SE US. Beaches East and West are closed so there would be heads flocking here from everywhere.

Now if they put a 5am-9am curphew on the beach, the social distancing would be a minimum of 1 person every 20-30 yards or however many rods they have.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Can someone please tell me what this means for Ft. McRee. Thanks


----------



## 6169 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Beach closing*

Family and I were staying at a Navarre condo and were told the beaches were closing Saturday night and opted to get a refund for the remainder of our time. Decided to drive down the beach to P'cola beach. When we got to the National Seashore the gates were up and we had to turn around and exit the island via Navarre bridge. Had a lot of fun for a few days fishing the pier. This will blow over soon I am sure.


----------

